# Reading Forum As A Non-vaper



## TylerD (29/7/14)

There is quite some funny quotes on this site. Some really shine if you have creative and a bit dirty mind.
Post your quotes here!

As @Silver suggested: @Rob Fisher 


> still trying to find the guava but my mouth is out of order today and I'm batting to get a decent vape today... have now gone onto Avril who kicks like a mule...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Silver (29/7/14)

Fabulous thread @TylerD!
And no better post to start it off with that that one from Mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MarkK (29/7/14)

Silver said:


> And no better post to start it off with then that one from Mr @Rob Fisher


 
lolz


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

TylerD said:


> There is quite some funny quotes on this site. Some really shine if you have creative and a bit dirty mind.
> Post your quotes here!
> 
> As @Silver suggested: @Rob Fisher


 
That is Hilarious


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

Just couldn't resist @Reonat . 



> Oh and vaping wirh a device that spits or leaks liquid into your mouth is a definate irritant.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Reonat (29/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Just couldn't resist @Reonat .


Wahahaha. . reading it back to myself now proves the importance of hindsight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

Shoutbox. 



> Metal Liz: chilling at my desk reading up on the forum and in the process of giving myself a silver with Amy...  sooooooo goooooood

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

Lmgl hahahahaha


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

Brilliant @TylerD, you clearly have the aptitude to spot these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reonat (29/7/14)

I spotted another from @Gazzacpt

"It helps if you lube up that bottom o ring with some juice first. Oh and the o ring around the top of the chimney.."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 18


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

Hahahahahah


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/7/14)

Reonat said:


> I spotted another from @Gazzacpt
> 
> "It helps if you lube up that bottom o ring with some juice first. Oh and the o ring around the top of the chimney.."


Things just slip together better when lubed

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

@Rob Fisher - "if I felt that way inclined I would probably do Maria the Russian because she is stunning! "

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## johan (29/7/14)

This one by @Ollypop is a classic:

Clown blowing contest? 

source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/jh...-fourways-lets-make-this-one-huge.2391/page-9

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 11


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

johan said:


> This one by @Ollypop is a classic:
> 
> Clown blowing contest?
> 
> source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/jh...-fourways-lets-make-this-one-huge.2391/page-9


Now that's "funny"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/7/14)

This post by @annemarievdh have to be in the top 10:

Ow my goodness!!!  You guys just wait until i'm busy with something ells to jump me 
I'll do my best 
Honerd to be nominated

source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/competition-entries-jhb-vape-meet-4.2625/page-10

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

johan said:


> This post by @annemarievdh have to be in the top 10:
> 
> Ow my goodness!!!  You guys just wait until i'm busy with something ells to jump me
> I'll do my best
> ...


 
NOOOOOO!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

And @Chef Guest:

_But she's sitting in front of me, staring longingly into my eyes...
Seductively begging to be coiled, wicked and sucked on..._

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/14)

@annemarievdh


> Well I'm wondering what you guys do to warm your mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

johan said:


> This one by @Ollypop is a classic:
> 
> Clown blowing contest?
> 
> source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/jh...-fourways-lets-make-this-one-huge.2391/page-9


Lucky clown

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> And @Chef Guest:
> 
> _But she's sitting in front of me, staring longingly into my eyes...
> Seductively begging to be coiled, wicked and sucked on..._


 
Classic one @Andre 
You beat me to it!

What an amazing thread you started Mr @TylerD!!

I remember all the quotes above -
That one from @annemarievdh was so funny. 
When I read it now it's even funnier. LOL

Long may this thread thrive - and in a year's time we will look back and have a really good laugh...
Who knows we may need to use these quotes at our first national vape meet - when that happens.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> And @Chef Guest:
> 
> _But she's sitting in front of me, staring longingly into my eyes...
> Seductively begging to be coiled, wicked and sucked on..._


@Chef Guest should be an author... 51 shades of Chef here we come. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

Necris said:


> Lucky clown


That depends on who is participating in said contest...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

Fickie said:


> Shot @shabbar
> Will hook up soon to try your squonker .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

@Stroodlepuff  Noooooo!!! Soooo embarrassing  !!


----------



## PeterHarris (29/7/14)

this thread has winner written all over it

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

Jammer @Andre . Just had to.

What did you vape today?


> Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Jammer @Andre . Just had to.
> 
> What did you vape today?


You were laying in wait for that snake.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

Hahaha @MarkK 



MarkK said:


> Must come visit you again miss liz! must get chop there as well and we have a little coiling and flavour session

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MarkK (29/7/14)

Rofl you could all be invited ;D Just ask liz i guess rofl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/14)

@Rob Fisher again



Rob Fisher said:


> Mine is always in my hand so it stays warm all day... it's just that first thing when I wake up that it's cold!





http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ways-to-keep-your-mod-warm.3856/#post-87193

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## devdev (29/7/14)

@NickT



> Last nights bedtime juice was VE pink spot from a Kayfun that decided it was going to hemorrhage the juice all over the blanket.


 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bedtime-juices.3870/#post-87520

@TylerD 



> cream is really nice! I enjoyed it a lot! I must say, I didn't get the banana that much. It was just perfect!


 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/skybluevapieng-cocomo-cream-review.3727/#post-84163

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## TylerD (30/7/14)

Some good ones @Silver !



> - Have tried a few twisted coils but found they spit and crackle too much.
> - I tried twisted ribbon but found it difficult at the time to work with.
> - I did try a larger ID but didnt like it as much.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (30/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Some good ones @Silver !



Oh my goodness, am laughing out loud at my own comments
So funny when out of context
When i typed that it didnt seem odd at all
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (30/7/14)

BhavZ said:


> The bottom filling becomes easier with practice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

johan said:


> Aaaah! now I have stuff aching on various places without hurting myself, including blue b@#%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (30/7/14)

Now that's RAPING it totally out of context!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (30/7/14)

posted by 6ghost9:

At least your vv is in the size range.....I had someone look at my SVD the other day and ask me why my Twisp was so big.....

source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/twisps-last-stand.3997/#post-91476

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Fickie (30/7/14)

LOL! Pretty much speechless. I had no idea! LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Alex said:


> I wish my wife was also into my power tools. Good on ya. @Reonat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

LOL, source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-52#post-92641

@Rob Fisher post: "... then she got a fill of @Just B Maartjie." & "while before tasting it and I'm an obedient fellow."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

LOL, source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-52#post-92641

@Rob Fisher post: "... then she got a fill of @Just B Maartjie." & "while before tasting it and I'm an obedient fellow."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (1/8/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nice one choppie niw show us some pics of your coil
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Riaz (1/8/14)

this thread makes everyone re read before posting LOL

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (1/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> I always fill it from the top and always make sure the juice control chimney is tied down before altering any airhole settings. This is the Aqua we are talking about? This is my most favorite device of all time. It was my first rebuildable and the flavor is just out of this world. *Once you get the assembly procedure correct and the flooding stops, then she is smooth as a whistle.*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (1/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> When I see you again I'll show you. Bottom filling gets a bit more juice in.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (1/8/14)

LOL - best one for Friday!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (1/8/14)

i knew this was gona be posted here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (1/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> Bring her around and we can wax it brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/8/14)

Hahahaha.


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

So good - I am laughing so hard!
@TylerD - you started something awesome here...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

Lol !!!! 


Awesome thread @TylerD


----------



## Chop007 (2/8/14)

Ha, ha, ha,ha ha ha ha ha aha, no ways this is the funniest thread ever. I always thought there where some dodgy connotations in vaping. Just read this thread this morning now I wont be able to talk about o-rings, bottom filling or wetting the wick with clients all day without laughing my head off. Flippen brilliant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> To be honest. I never held that unit in my hand so don't know the size. If you fit it on one of your reos is it like heavy to big?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## shabbar (3/8/14)

Posted by : Reinvanhardt 

Those were my first words when holding TylerD's Grand too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Good one @shabbar 

where is @Reinvanhardt ?
Havent seen him on the forum for ages

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (5/8/14)

Thanks @kimbo 



> In this instance i thought keep the battery's in the drawer to show more of the wood.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (5/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Thanks @kimbo


 
Only a plesure sir

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (5/8/14)

posted by @Alex : I have a black wrinkle mini  or it might be a silver vein. Not exactly sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (5/8/14)

kevkev said:


> If you did not like a mechanical device I would suggest that you try it out first, maybe a buddy who has one would let you play with it for a while.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Metal Liz (5/8/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @drew
> 
> Cant wait to get building and chugging on that beast

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kevkev (5/8/14)

Oooh geez LOL, that was quick.

Note to self: Be wary of this thread and read posts twice before posting them.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I can... I must have one floating around here somewhere...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (5/8/14)

Thanks @Alex: "I like my local butcher." LOL!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr Evil (5/8/14)

A @Rob Fisher special


You are so the MAN! Damn you are my Guru! It fits perfectly! Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Thanks @Andre!


Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Andre (5/8/14)

Dr Evil said:


> A @Rob Fisher special
> 
> 
> You are so the MAN! Damn you are my Guru! It fits perfectly! Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest (5/8/14)

This thread has me in stitches! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kevkev (6/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Geez that's massive. I wonder if anyone's mouth could fit over that

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/14)

@kevkev Well played sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/8/14)

excuse the pun. Good one @iKeyaam !


iKeyaam said:


> My sister owns a hairdresser. Thanks for the heads up!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Keyaam (6/8/14)

Lol


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

Oi-vei @annemarievdh thank you very much for this LOL:

*"Me too!! How does he get the slinky to retract? and bend like that !!! "*

source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/this-scares-and-amazes-me-at-the-same-time.4239/

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

johan said:


> Oi-vei @annemarievdh thank you very much for this LOL:
> 
> *"Me too!! How does he get the slinky to retract? and bend like that !!! "*
> 
> source: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/this-scares-and-amazes-me-at-the-same-time.4239/


 
Aaaaaaaaa! Noooo @johan!!!!!!  Ow my goodness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Is the h1n1 as great as they say?



Can you imagine someone finding this post? They'll think we have some weird disease fetish!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

Bwahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/8/14)

Courtesy of Ω @johan 



> Squonk boet squonk! juice in your mouth for the whole of Friday

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kevkev (8/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Courtesy of Ω @johan


 
LOL that sounds like a threat to a newb in prison.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (8/8/14)

Oi-vey what a slip-up!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/8/14)

> love the big chunky beast paired together with the smooth lady


 
Courtesy of @M4dm0nk3y

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/8/14)

> you can hold onto my Blue Woody for a little while longer!


 


Courtesy @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

johan said:


> How glad am I not competing in blowing at all

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (8/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


>


 
You're too sharp!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/8/14)

TylerD said:


> I will supply the juice for clown blowing. I'm serious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (8/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Courtesy of @M4dm0nk3y


 
 - Admittedly that was a bit of a daft thing to say, got me good Stroods

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/8/14)

Sorry @Alex I couldn't help but giggle at this 

Give the stripper a go 



Alex said:


> Thanks for the encouragement guys, I'm going to get some stripper tomorrow and give it a go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Necris (10/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @NickT
> You wanna taste my custard? you man up and put your mouth on my mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 10


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Courtesy of Ω @johan


Oh no that just wrong


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/8/14)

Courtesy of @MarkK 



> "there have been many comments on the size of my boxes"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Thanks @Snape of Vape:

"@Rowan Francis I love snake venom! Also had it in my box."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

A classic from @Metal Liz 

"glad you're sorted @Reonat, your experience has definitely made me more conscious of how i press Amy's button hehehe"

original post is here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/page-87#post-99277

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

And a classic follow up from @johan

"Yip and I now know who not to ask to press my button"

Original post here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/page-87#post-99280

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

LOL, thanks for this @baksteen8168:

I've ordered 2 russians and one fogger. One russian still on it's way, but both the other russian and fogger were good. Smooth threading, deep juice channels, etc. Only complaint I have is the driptip on the fogger is a bit loose... Nothing that the floss trick couldn't fix though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (14/8/14)

johan said:


> LOL, thanks for this @baksteen8168:
> 
> I've ordered 2 russians and one fogger. One russian still on it's way, but both the other russian and fogger were good. Smooth threading, deep juice channels, etc. Only complaint I have is the driptip on the fogger is a bit loose... Nothing that the floss trick couldn't fix though.


 
LOve the detail


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/14)

johan said:


> LOL, thanks for this @baksteen8168:
> 
> I've ordered 2 russians and one fogger. One russian still on it's way, but both the other russian and fogger were good. Smooth threading, deep juice channels, etc. Only complaint I have is the driptip on the fogger is a bit loose... Nothing that the floss trick couldn't fix though.


Oops... I should have proof read that before posting...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/14)

kimbo said:


> LOve the detail


I aim to please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (15/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Should have known that when you got married! Doesnt matter if it is still attached to you or not! She wants it


\

haha nice one

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz (15/8/14)

posted in Gizmo's Special 


Vapington said:


> It is pretty tasty I must say! Very sweet n creamy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (16/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> posted in Gizmo's Special


 
bwahahahaha , good one


----------



## kevkev (16/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Random question: is juice coming up into your mouth a sign of over squonking?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Yiannaki (16/8/14)

Nooooooo! Hahahaha.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Matuka (17/8/14)

Arctus Said: "... then look down only to notice that you now have the top half in your hand, juice all over your desk and the bottom piece still connected to the battery."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Matuka (17/8/14)

And right thereafter the classic reply from Rob Fisher "Ooooo we have ALL done this MULTIPLE times!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (19/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> u get that sense of warm soft custard in your mouth and making its way down your throat.
> its goes down smooth and soft

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## shabbar (19/8/14)

LOL !!! classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (19/8/14)

Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/8/14)

Sorry CVS but this is just classic!



Cape vaping supplies said:


> He fell inlove witb my mini today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (20/8/14)

posted by @Morne 

Thanks @shabbar but I love the Mini.... Might look at a grand later, but for now my Mini ROCKS!!


sorry mate , i just had to

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (27/8/14)

A classic one from @Rob Fisher while fishing



Rob Fisher said:


> Nice session on the water with Avril today!
> 
> View attachment 10438



Non vapers will ask who the heck is Avril?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (27/8/14)

Silver said:


> A classic one from @Rob Fisher while fishing
> 
> 
> 
> Non vapers will ask who the heck is Avril?


Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## MarkK (27/8/14)

Silver said:


> A classic one from @Rob Fisher while fishing
> 
> 
> 
> Non vapers will ask who the heck is Avril?


And what did he do to her there?!

lol!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (28/8/14)

Lol posted by @annemarievdh 

Now I feel sorry for that mini drowning in your hands it will feel safer with me

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## annemarievdh (28/8/14)

shabbar said:


> Lol posted by @annemarievdh
> 
> Now I feel sorry for that mini drowning in your hands it will feel safer with me


 
Hahahaha aaaa no man @shabbar


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 10617


I don't know if it's because it's Friday but I don't get the pic


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)

KimH said:


> View attachment 10614
> 
> 
> As per the Innokin website, the Innokin GLADIUS™ is an advanced Stainless Steel clearomizer featuring:
> ...


 
The drip tip is quite large in proportion to the rest of the clearo, but I like the way it feels while in my mouth - solid, fairly large bore and the two o-rings make it feel solid and it fits nice and flush

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (29/8/14)

Tx @kevkev 



kevkev said:


> Never seen such a big one before

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/8/14)

Is every one getting ready for the meat?? 

Courtesy @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Is every one getting ready for the meat??
> 
> Courtesy @annemarievdh






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Jimbo (31/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I hade the pleasure to look and hold it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


 
Another good one from @annemarievdh 

You go girl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (31/8/14)

Jimbo said:


> Another good one from @annemarievdh
> 
> You go girl.



Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Matuka (2/9/14)

And hot off the press from Annemarie -*"I hade the pleasure to look and hold it."*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (4/9/14)

with compliments @Rob Fisher



Rob Fisher said:


> *She is a beauty! Can't wait to see her being used for the first time*!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (4/9/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> I was looking at it last night. I think I may have to nudge @JakesSA a bit harder. His head is in the bottom feeders lately

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## annemarievdh (4/9/14)

Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## MarkK (4/9/14)

Tom said:


> Rob, i will be this weekend in durbs for a job. Would love to take some more dervish with me to Germany. Loving that stuff. Do u wanna place another order with revn? I'd be happy to take the 3/4 too. How far out from toti are u?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/9/14)

I couldn't resist capturing this one

This is about @zadiac taking the afc ring off his atomic. Classic!



zadiac said:


> Nope, just divorced. She and I have an intimate relationship now (without the ring) and I'm sucking on her all the time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (5/9/14)

Silver said:


> I couldn't resist capturing this one
> 
> This is about @zadiac taking the afc ring off his atomic. Classic!



Hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Marzuq (5/9/14)

Silver said:


> I couldn't resist capturing this one
> 
> This is about @zadiac taking the afc ring off his atomic. Classic!


Brilliant!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/9/14)

This one is worthy of capturing...

It shows what vapers do while out at dinner. And our research into Tampax!
Thanks @Rob Fisher 



Rob Fisher said:


> Guys just a warning about using Tampax to get the Rayon... not a good idea at all... there is a plastic in the rayon of tampax plus other chemicals that are not good for vaping...
> 
> I can't find the thread on ECF right now but I read it on my phone while out at supper and it's a no no!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (6/9/14)

Nice one @Silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> You're gonna love the size of the mini even more when you see it in the flesh bro
> 
> It just feels great in hand!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (18/9/14)

Hahaha I had a feeling that was coming

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Hahaha I had a feeling that was coming


What was coming....your mini?.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (18/9/14)

Andre said:


> What was coming....your mini?.


in your hand

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (18/9/14)

Andre said:


> What was coming....your mini?.






Riaz said:


> in your hand



Lol you guys 

Note to self: always make sure my posts are carefully worded

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol you guys
> 
> Note to self: always make sure my posts are carefully worded


Lol or make sure u know where closest rock to climb under is located 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (18/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol you guys
> 
> Note to self: always make sure my posts are carefully worded


Have u not learnt that yet @Yiannaki??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/9/14)

from @Rowan Francis over here

Tis a strap on .. it's the magnification and led light

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/9/14)

oh yah , i read that a few mins ago on that revived thread and said what was i thinking !! Thanks @Stroodlepuff , was hopeing it would go un-noticed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (30/9/14)

Compliment of @Mufasa - *I also tend to suck the hell out of the mPT3 *

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Damm that's a nice piece of wood!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

...and I stand by my statement, wood is good

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Wow... It's smaller than I thought!


----------



## kimbo (4/10/14)

Tx @annemarievdh 

 


annemarievdh said:


> Ooooo i want a purple one with a pink drip tip!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/10/14)

Hahahaha aaaa man 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## bwbwings (4/10/14)

MarkK said:


> And what did he do to her there?!
> 
> lol!



Heated her up and sucked the juice out of her

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wesley (6/10/14)

Sorry @Idrees !



Idrees said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee, I did notice that the more i drink water the better i taste.


 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/aspire-bvc-coil-treatment.5793/#post-125089

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Sorry @Idrees !
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/aspire-bvc-coil-treatment.5793/#post-125089


Hahahhaa nice one!


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Please post a photo with the top off, I just want to confirm that the centre post is level with the other two?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (13/10/14)

lol sorry @Riddle , i couldn't resist 



Riddle said:


> The mini is just a perfect fit. Well at least for me it is.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riddle (13/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> lol sorry @Riddle , i couldn't resist



Damn. Exposed...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I held one of these the other the - the size is amazing!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/14)

Hahahahaha eish

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I held one of these the other day - the size is amazing!!!!


Obviously referring to http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/dirty-lols-thread.314/page-17#post-132341:p

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wesley (21/10/14)

Ha ha, knew this was coming soon as I read that post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Andre said:


> Obviously referring to http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/dirty-lols-thread.314/page-17#post-132341:p


well spotted @Andre 
keen eye you have indeed hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> well spotted @Andre
> keen eye you have indeed hahahahahaha



LOL! the word "keen" in that sentence sounds so wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

johan said:


> LOL! the word "keen" in that sentence sounds so wrong



LOL @johan so glad that 'keen' was referenced @Andre and not me
would you like to borrow my rock to hide under?


----------



## johan (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> LOL @johan so glad that 'keen' was referenced @Andre and not me
> would you like to borrow my rock to hide under?



Nope, but thanks for the gesture

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

johan said:


> Nope, but thanks for the gesture



actually intended the latter for the guy with the 'keen' eye. but you can borrow it too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

johan said:


> Nope, but thanks for the gesture


apologies if my sense of humor is offensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> apologies if my sense of humor is offensive.



No apologies required boet - nothing was offensive at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/14)

@BumbleBee


> Want a Little Boy to suck on?



Of course referring to: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/little-boys-available-at-fasttech.6200/

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (21/10/14)

lol .. Oh the thread titles:

'Little boys available..."
"Show us your drip tips"
"Squonking - learn the art of become a master..."

What kind of a site is this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> lol .. Oh the thread titles:
> 
> 'Little boys available..."
> "Show us your drip tips"
> ...



Hahahahaha Brilliant!! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> If I had a rand for every time that little drop of juice found its way onto my pants, I would be a millionaire

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (21/10/14)

Touche!! 

How did i not see this happening? Lol!!

Looks like we're even  for now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Touche!!
> 
> How did i not see this happening? Lol!!
> 
> Looks like we're even  for now...


Haha yeah sorry just had to get you back. Need to be more careful with our wording.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/14)

Another classic from @Rob Fisher 



Rob Fisher said:


> Tropical Ice in the new Golden Cyclone on top of Kiera!



Talking about how he starts his morning
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/how-did-you-start-your-morning.6181/#post-133141

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

everytime i see a notification from this thread my first thought is always 'o crap did i say something to get quoted here today

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Riaz (22/10/14)

thanks @dr phil 

''Never had a leak on her''

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/14)

> Thanks for the input @@Tom
> 
> I think we are going to first try establish whether the thickness is the same or not


 - by @Silver  and thanks to @RevnLucky7 for pointing it out

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

Thanks to @Gert_Koen

Oupa let me use his pipe!!!!!Reomod...I WANT!!!!!


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (31/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> Iam not sure of the amount of penetration that can be achieved by this method



I'm sorryyyy, i couldn't resist ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Genosmate (31/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I'm sorryyyy, i couldn't resist ...


When I typed this I was wondering how long it would take for this to happen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> When I typed this I was wondering how long it would take for this to happen


Now we know what is on @Metal Liz's mind. Thought it would be house, house, house....but no....women.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (31/10/14)

only moving in the middle of December, so i have to occupy my mind with other stuffs, otherwise i'll go crazy from the waiting hahahahahaha, plus i grew up with boys so i have a bit of a warped sense of acceptable female humour hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> Now we know what is on @Metal Liz's mind. Thought it would be house, house, house....but no....women.


Yep and I thought its supposed to be men,talking of which I must check out Rob's lounge for todays pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stroods I also like it when you write stuff on my parcel! That also works big time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (11/11/14)

Rudi said:


> Just feel its better to lube the treads with vaseline

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rudi (11/11/14)

Lol kimbo...


----------



## Keyaam (16/11/14)

andro said:


> I wis i could work wood as nicely as you do ......look fantastic

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 17763
> 
> 
> Challenge : Wife or girlfriend holding your PV!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Riddle (19/12/14)

[quote uid=1924 name="KB_314" post=159920]This also helps a little - keep inhaling (bout half a second) after you release the fire button. This just makes sure you have inhaled all the vapour leaving none (or far less) to condensate in the drip tip.[/QUOTE]<br />i.e. suck it dry <br/> 

Brilliant post from @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/12/14)

And the winner is @Arthster for... 


Arthster said:


> i am wanting the grand, but I'm a sucker for wood.
> 
> At-least I have 2 month to think about it... but I really want the grand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (21/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> And the winner is @Arthster for...



I really need to get a Secretary that can proof read my post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Necris said:


> Dont you find the button seriously tight tho,i have almost stopped using mine as it kills my puny IT guy hands.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/12/14)

Thank you @Silver for this gem



> Rob, is that Maria?
> Did you ask her for permission to take photos with see through clothing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Classic @Stroodlepuff 
You caught me there! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thank you @Silver for this gem




Very rare catch @Stroodlepuff 

Thats medal worthy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/14)

Silver said:


> Classic @Stroodlepuff
> You caught me there! Lol


Teeheehee Tis about time


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> Very rare catch @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Thats medal worthy


I agree  will be a most prestige medal because it's not often (on the forum) that you will get an opportunity to catch Mr silver out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thank you @Silver for this gem


Bwahaha! Nicely done


----------



## TylerD (13/1/15)

Thanks @Silver .

"Mine is now 1.8mm and I think my wick is too short.

Do you cut the wick after putting the chimney on, then "stuff" it down and push against the wall after lubing?

Or do you set it up "neatly" all lubed - before putting on the chimney?"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Thanks @Silver .
> 
> "Mine is now 1.8mm and I think my wick is too short.
> 
> ...



Something seriously went wrong during circumcision

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (13/1/15)

johan said:


> Something seriously went wrong during circumcision


Glad you're back @johan ! Long time no hear!


----------



## kimbo (13/1/15)

Welcome back @johan


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Glad you're back @johan ! Long time no hear!





kimbo said:


> Welcome back @johan



Thanks guys I missed you all

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (13/1/15)

johan said:


> Thanks guys I missed you all
> 
> View attachment 19251



Wiff a smoooooooch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Thanks @Silver .
> 
> "Mine is now 1.8mm and I think my wick is too short.
> 
> ...



Lol @TylerD
You got me good and proper!
Just trying to explain things in vape lingo so people understand exactly what I mean.
Lube n all

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## kimbo (31/1/15)

Thank you @Silver 



Silver said:


> Mine is slightly skew and sometimes it dribbles a bit of ejuice between the mod and the base of the atty.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Thank you @Silver



Too fast @kimbo !
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

Phoenix said:


> Make sure to wet your wick before you put it into the tank. Don't worry about flooding too much, as long as those other 2 holes are plugged you will be good.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

Arthster said:


>



Vape speak is hilarious sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (5/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Vape speak is hilarious sometimes


If I have to vape to get to plug two holes - so be it!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

Anything for a wet wick...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

Arthster said:


> Anything for a wet wick...





"Almost" anything - I'd never share my Happy Holidays...no matter how wet it gets my wick

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie (5/2/15)

free3dom said:


> "Almost" anything - I'd never share my Happy Holidays...no matter how wet it gets my wick


Happy Holidays is its own Happy Ending.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

I dont even vape my Happy Hollidays I would rather have a dry hit then waist my HH

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

Dassie said:


> Happy Holidays is its own Happy Ending.





Arthster said:


> I dont even vape my Happy Hollidays I would rather have a dry hit then waist my HH



Lightweights....I lick my HH spills off the table

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

I drip a drop on in my RDA... if its gone its gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (5/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Lightweights....I lick my HH spills off the table


I think that if I "vaped" the other way - you would have been a fun date

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

Dassie said:


> I think that if I "vaped" the other way - you would have been a fun date



I don't swallow though

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dassie (5/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I don't swallow though


and i probably wouldn't respect you if you did!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

BWHAHAHAHAH Get a room you two...

This thread has been hijacked, stripped for spares, smuggled over border and made it back here in 400 pieces.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dassie (5/2/15)

Arthster said:


> BWHAHAHAHAH Get a room you two...
> 
> This thread has been hijacked, stripped for spares, smuggled over border and made it back here in 400 pieces.


You brought your wet wick in here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

Dassie said:


> You brought your wet wick in here!



valid point.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

I like wet wicks and i cannot lie
You other brother can't deny....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie (5/2/15)

Arthster said:


> I like wet wicks and i cannot lie
> You other brother can't deny....


now this thing is starting to sound like a real party!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (10/2/15)

Andre said:


> You must come around so we can have some Poison and Cognac!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (10/2/15)

Lol, did not see that one coming @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (10/2/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, did not see that one coming @free3dom



To be fair, in the context it was used it did not read at all suspicious...but by itself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (11/2/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, did not see that one coming @free3dom


Haha. We all have to get caught out at least once.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/3/15)

A little bit of a thread revival but i felt as though this needed to be here 



Rob Fisher said:


> Guava rocks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## free3dom (1/4/15)

Silver said:


> *Thumper is back!! Rough and rocking. Vicious and delicious!!!*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Where did you get your mothers milk?
> 
> I'm so jealous!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## free3dom (17/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I managed to mess around with @Paulie's for quite some time yesterday and was very impressed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Yiannaki (17/4/15)

Haha how did I miss this  

Well played

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (17/4/15)

nice catch lol


----------



## free3dom (18/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Haha how did I miss this
> 
> Well played


----------



## DemonicBunnee (28/4/15)

Ghostza said:


> my wifes new toy, must say im really impressed with the quality!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## kimbo (29/4/15)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Yip my hole is exactly in the same place, possibly the same size as well.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## kimbo (29/4/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> When she is dry, i only have to push on the soft tube a few times and she wets the whole wick

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Space_Cowboy (29/4/15)

Haha I detect some editing there 

Well played


----------



## Marzuq (19/5/15)

thanks @Willyza 



Willyza said:


> @Alex
> I dont know, BUT *for me, Wood always look great, in anything.....!!!!!!*
> nice find there


----------



## kimbo (11/6/15)

TylerD said:


> I must admit that I were not a fan of the Woodies, but after holding Rob's stabilized Woodie, I have new respect for them and like them a lot!



As it should be

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (11/6/15)

kimbo said:


> As it should be


nice catch @kimbo 
I had such a good laugh now LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/6/15)

TylerD said:


> And the most stunning Woodie EVER!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## kimbo (14/6/15)

Silver said:


> I think the star of the show was @Paulie's Guava!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (15/6/15)

kimbo said:


>



Lol @kimbo
You are right, that sounded terrible
And wouldnt have sounded much better if I said paulie's guava juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A (17/6/15)

@BhavZ 


BhavZ said:


> ... hope there was not too much damage to the bony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (23/6/15)

thanks @free3dom 

''I spent more than a hour trying to get my screw into the 510 the first time''

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MiffyPuff (30/9/15)

This thread needs reviving! Tooooo funny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MiffyPuff (1/10/15)

Courtesy of @Stroodlepuff 

"It's quite fat, but it's nice to hold and performs nicely."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## TheLongTwitch (1/10/15)

I'll take a bash @ this as I came accross 3 potential posts in a recent thread 
(Though I feel a bit mean, since they are new) 

@GlacieredPyro
"_*The bastard spit back like cobra at first but that has died down.
I've been at this for more than a day now but not sure what to do.*_"

Another post from @GlacieredPyro later in the thread:
"_*It was really not sitting well with me. I kept wondering if my expectations were off or if there was actually a problem.*_"

@argief
"*I progressed with the smallest hole by doing a sort of combined hit: start by filling your mouth with vapour then open up your throat and pull in. It seemed to help a lot with the transition! I still use this technique in the morning to "prime" my throat! Have subsequently moved on to the largest hole and it is absolutely bliss!*"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/15)

MiffyPuff said:


> Courtesy of @Stroodlepuff
> 
> "It's quite fat, but it's nice to hold and performs nicely."



No Kirsty!!!!!!!!!!! You're fired!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ashley A (1/10/15)

MiffyPuff said:


> Courtesy of @Stroodlepuff
> 
> "It's quite fat, but it's nice to hold and performs nicely."



Lol, was this one of those buzzy devices from China with the 510 adapter?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/15)

Ashley A said:


> Lol, was this one of those buzzy devices from China with the 510 adapter?



I was talking about the ijust... to a customer coming off a cigalike...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MiffyPuff (1/10/15)

Looooooooooooool @Stroodlepuff I couldn't resist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch (19/11/15)

Just caught a post from @BumbleBee and ABSOLUTELY have to post this!!!

"_*Really beautiful wood right there!*_"
(Commenting on Rob Fisher's 'Lil Pinch in red malee stablised wood')

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Just caught a post from @BumbleBee and ABSOLUTELY have to post this!!!
> 
> "_*Really beautiful wood right there!*_"
> (Commenting on Rob Fisher's 'Lil Pinch in red malee stablised wood')


nice catch


----------



## TheLongTwitch (19/11/15)

@BumbleBee It wasn't intentional though 
Was just catching up on some of the posts, saw it and couldn't resist!

I agree with @MiffyPuff that this thread needs more love as I often read posts and think to myself "That's what she said!" 
The guys at the office kinda hate me as I say this at least once a day; but it's their fault for setting things up so nicely

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (23/11/15)

Sorry Oom @Rob Fisher and @Paulie but i couldnt let this one slide:

''But on the positive side you would have played with it by then and can set mine up perfectly!''

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (4/12/15)

> korn1 Oh Man I want my kanger to be fully charged now! Got some banana waiting for it



Gave that kanger some Spanish Fly did you?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (4/12/15)

korn1 said:


> Also when you hold it it feels so nice and solid if you know what I mean



nudge nudge, wink wink, saaayyy no more!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## korn1 (4/12/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/15)

Just could not resist this classic from @Johanvdmrw 



Johanvdmrw said:


> So...... it finally happened. I accidentally flushed my inner ring down the toilet



This gem can be found here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-v2-inner-chimney-ring-wanted.t17419/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

Silver said:


> Just could not resist this classic from @Johanvdmrw
> 
> This gem can be found here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-v2-inner-chimney-ring-wanted.t17419/



Its almost like he's been trying for a while. lol
I had a chuckle at the strong curry comment under his post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

This is a classic from @dr phil - who likes his vape hot



dr phil said:


> I like my Vape hot gives me a good sensation



Imagine reading this as a non-vaper. LOL. 
Dont worry Phil, we know what you mean bud.... Or do we?... 

Original post can be found here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-temperature-of-your-vape.t17914/#post-303743

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> So sturdy, big and perfect "response" for me



Thats what she said. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-178

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Thats what she said.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-178



Lol, @blujeenz 
That is a great catch 
Can't believe I wrote that, haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (1/1/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Thanks... ..., that was my last screw...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ezekiel (1/1/16)

Bahahaha! 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (22/1/16)

And here we go again....


Ezekiel said:


> Finally I will be able to get through the week without having to worry about a screw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

Bwahaha lol


----------



## Metal Liz (22/1/16)

ooooh yes!!!!!!!! I completely forgot about this thread, time to read the forum with a dirty mind again for some good laughs


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> ooooh yes!!!!!!!! I completely forgot about this thread, time to read the forum with a dirty mind again for some good laughs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> If that's the case I'd rather live with the screwing of V1...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/16)

And this one from one of our international vendors 




Heaven Gifts said:


> and we always on the way to satisfy you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz (22/1/16)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Haha managed to get it on  Just decided to stop worrying about whether I was going to damage the tip or the atty and press the sucker. Thanks for the "push"



hahaha @Space_Cowboy you were asking for it with this one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (22/1/16)

remydp said:


> Yup I've had this issue. It can be very tricky to get loose but I eventually managed using dish washing gloves.



Hahahaha another one, sorry dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (22/1/16)

and another hahahaha 



Clouder said:


> By-the-way guys, who dropped their Rolo at the JHB Vape Meet? I know I almost crapped myself, but I don't know who's Rolo it was?


----------



## Space_Cowboy (22/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha @Space_Cowboy you were asking for it with this one



Haha as I was typing that response I was wondering how long it would take to make it onto this thread  Totally asked for it lol!

PS. Good to see you around on the forum again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

Larry said:


> Sup @shaun patrick coiled and wicked it up but my shit's dry hitting like a mother.



Yo dude, blend some distilled water to your shit, the chunks are clogging the cotton, man.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wiesbang (25/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Yo dude, blend some distilled water to your shit, the chunks are clogging the cotton, man.


Uhm ok lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larry (25/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Yo dude, blend some distilled water to your shit, the chunks are clogging the cotton, man.



Lmfao @blujeenz gonna need some 100% PG to wick that mofo horizontal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola (28/1/16)

I don't usually post in this thread, but when I do...



Kaizer said:


> Also in love with Ruby Roo's juices. So fresh and juicy.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## wiesbang (28/1/16)

skola said:


> I don't usually post in this thread, but when I do...


O snap! Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (29/1/16)

You guys make it too easy!!


sneakydino said:


> I gotta say after smelling the weiner juice, I feel lyk drinking it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

cam said:


> but knowing you i think you would prefer something smaller... why not wait and play with mine before making up your mind?



This info would have been valuable in my teen years, its a win-win baby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (30/1/16)

@cam I was reading this thread just before you msg came, I just had to post it here. Lol


cam said:


> hi bubbly, if you go the rx route i would say you must get an external dedicated charger. awesome mod, but knowing you i think you would prefer something smaller. As we had planned to meet this week coming why not wait and play with mine before making up your mind?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## cam (30/1/16)

Glad I could amuse you.... 
Oops 
Um er I know your hubby... 
Darn... can't stop today its a diese

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Mari said:


> That is perfect even if she doesn't Vape let her hold it and take a few pictures. It is a Win Win for both i think



Its rare that an entire post can be pasted here with no editing and still make nudge,nudge,wink,wink sense.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## n00b13 (1/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Sticky fingers.
> Great smells.


Slightly salty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nightwalker (1/2/16)

n00b13 said:


> Slightly salty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see now how fast that went south

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (2/2/16)

Marzuq said:


> with compliments @Rob Fisher


----------



## n00b13 (2/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I see now how fast that went south


My bad. I thought you already referred to the south 
Ok I'll stop now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (3/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> but hey will only see you Friday so... I am saving myself till then



Thats what she said.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (5/2/16)

Andre said:


> Presume one could run into problems with hot legs



Number 1 leading cause of teenage pregnancies. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/noob-help-would-appreciate.t19281/#post-321640

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (5/2/16)

Greyz said:


> A good tip I picked up from some youtube vids is to fluff up your cotton and have most of the cotton up on the deck with just a small tail dipping into the juice wells. When I mean dipping, I mean just a little bit in the wells up to the top thread NEVER below.



Dipping tails into juice wells... I dunno, just me with such a dirty mind? 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-tfv4.t19307/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Dipping tails into juice wells... I dunno, just me with such a dirty mind?
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-tfv4.t19307/


I hear you on that one, I pictured a youngster(18+) with her just bum hanging into a pool on a hot day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (5/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Dipping tails into juice wells... I dunno, just me with such a dirty mind?
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-tfv4.t19307/


As long as it's just the tip, just the tip.
Wait.... that didn't come out right lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (10/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh wow, that thing is huge, I love it!



a blond moment perhaps?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> a blond moment perhaps?


Nope, definitely wasn't blonde

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (12/2/16)

Converation between 2 esteemed members on this forum :

@zadiac: "When you push the button, does it just continuously flow or does it squirt a certain amount of juice? ...."
@shaunnadan: "It pumps only a small amount at a time. So to fill a tank would take a few pumps"

​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (12/2/16)

johan said:


> Converation between 2 esteemed members on this forum :
> 
> @zadiac: "When you push the button, does it just continuously flow or does it squirt a certain amount of juice? ...."
> @shaunnadan: "It pumps only a small amount at a time. So to fill a tank would take a few pumps"
> ...



You dirty old man!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

johan said:


> Converation between 2 esteemed members on this forum :
> 
> @zadiac: "When you push the button, does it just continuously flow or does it squirt a certain amount of juice? ...."
> @shaunnadan: "It pumps only a small amount at a time. So to fill a tank would take a few pumps"
> ...


Hahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AniDey (12/2/16)




----------



## blujeenz (14/2/16)

Stevape;) said:


> I must also probably say that the banana juice is for my wife



mmm, no need to spell it out for us dude, we kind of figured thats whats been going on since the honeymoon.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stevape;) (14/2/16)

Oooo I should have seen this happening whaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (14/2/16)

zadiac said:


> You dirty old man!



I don't mind the "dirty", but "old"????

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

johan said:


> I don't mind the "dirty", but "old"????



Hahahaha......sorry Ohm Johan

"You dirty young man!!".......hehehehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/16)

johan said:


> Converation between 2 esteemed members on this forum :
> 
> @zadiac: "When you push the button, does it just continuously flow or does it squirt a certain amount of juice? ...."
> @shaunnadan: "It pumps only a small amount at a time. So to fill a tank would take a few pumps"
> ...



Just too classic @johan !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM (16/2/16)

Bwh


johan said:


> Converation between 2 esteemed members on this forum :
> 
> @zadiac: "When you push the button, does it just continuously flow or does it squirt a certain amount of juice? ...."
> @shaunnadan: "It pumps only a small amount at a time. So to fill a tank would take a few pumps"
> ...




Bhawahahahahahahahaha #killed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (17/2/16)

Wow, how good is Paulies guava!

Man, that guy produces amazing juice  And what a palate

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Khan83 (17/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Sounds a bit paedo dude.


Lol , nah . I prefer the mature kind

Damn the site is really messed up now. The initial comment was never in this post(_reading form as a non vaper_). Was in @NewOobY 's post for a stirrer/mixer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

Khan83 said:


> Lol , nah . I prefer the mature kind
> 
> Damn the site is really messed up now. The initial comment was never in this post(_reading form as a non vaper_). Was in @NewOobY 's post for a stirrer/mixer


Yeah without the pic it sounds dodge, its cool I'll delete it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (17/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Yeah without the pic it sounds dodge, its cool I'll delete it.


It's cool bud. Leave it as is . No one pays attention to our banter anyways so no damage to my reputation .Unless of course the NSA sees this & flags me as a paedo. Then I'm pointing them to you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

Khan83 said:


> It's cool bud. Leave it as is . No one pays attention to our banter anyways so no damage to my reputation .Unless of course the NSA sees this & flags me as a paedo. Then I'm pointing them to you


Those 58 robots presently crawling this site might take it the wrong way and put it on some "Action Group" list

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (18/2/16)

Silver said:


> I have both Melons and Guava



Can I give them a squeeze to see if they're realsies.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Cespian (22/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stevape;) (24/2/16)

Alex said:


> Don't screw to hard




Is this possible?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n00b13 (2/3/16)

Sorry @Silver, could not let this slip



Silver said:


> that video was awesome! I liked the music - very appropriate with all the excitement.
> 
> Your Guava rocks!
> And I can't wait to try the Coffee Cake -





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (4/3/16)

Sorry dude... but it belongs here :



DaveH said:


> I think someone should tell him to suck not blow
> Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/16)

n00b13 said:


> Sorry @Silver, could not let this slip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha @n00b13 
Good catch!


----------



## blujeenz (6/3/16)

Larry said:


> super happy to have more and more people tasting my juice



Big bladder?
Golden Shower fetish?
Nah, I probably dont want to know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redeemer (8/3/16)

huffnpuff said:


> I only mentioned this, for those that do get wierdness. Once it properly screwed, this thing is rock solid.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (8/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> ... XXX because I know the juice intimately.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lingogrey (9/3/16)

Stosta said:


> That's pretty fancy looking I'm not going to lie!
> 
> EDIT - I particularly like the screwable bottom!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (9/3/16)

Hahaha, I was contemplating posting that here so badly when I saw it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (9/3/16)

But I mean common, who doesn't agree?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/3/16)

@Lingogrey , you have a filthy mind ! [ hahaha, I can say that only because you beat the rest of us to posting this  ]

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/16)

From the Wismec Centurion thread:

Stosta said: ↑
EDIT - I particularly like the screwable bottom!
Hehehehehehe...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Not only the ReoNaults can get a woody



Erectile dysfunction is no joke.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (13/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Erectile dysfunction is no joke.


We bow to your superior knowledge

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (14/3/16)

Andre said:


> From what I have read the best is to use a pointed nipple and just sort of push it into one of the holes


Taken from *The Vapers Karma Sutra* ; page 69 The Double U-Turn?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Cespian (14/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Taken from *The Vapers Karma Sutra* ; page 69 The Double U-Turn?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Taken from *The Vapers Karma Sutra* ; page 69 The Double U-Turn?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (14/3/16)

I think the name of this thread should change to "Reading Forum With A Dirty Mind"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Cespian said:


> I think the name of this thread should change to "Reading Forum With A Dirty Mind"


Yes, with @blujeenz as the sole moderator and administrator

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (14/3/16)

Andre said:


> Yes, with @blujeenz as the sole moderator and administrator


Nah, @Cespian has 1st chair. 
and there's plenty competition for the others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (14/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nah, @Cespian has 1st chair.
> and there's plenty competition for the others.



I don't have a dirty mind 
I don't even know what Rob's Lounge is about

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (14/3/16)

I just read a brilliant post by @Silver ,on tank comparisons,but I wonder if the following extract could be taken out of context

'You need to suck on it initially without firing - many times. Then suck some more. Then leave it to sit for a long time. I found leaving it overnight (after all the sucking) and using it the next morning has worked very well.'

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (14/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> I just read a brilliant post by @Silver ,on tank comparisons,but I wonder if the following extract could be taken out of context
> 
> 'You need to suck on it initially without firing - many times. Then suck some more. Then leave it to sit for a long time. I found leaving it overnight (after all the sucking) and using it the next morning has worked very well.'



A simple edit, removing "_without firing"_ would have done the trick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Oh no
You chaps!!!

Damn
You got me

Lol that was hilarious
Had no clue it would end up in this part of the forum...


----------



## Genosmate (14/3/16)

Silver said:


> Oh no
> You chaps!!!
> 
> Damn
> ...



I couldn't resist it,but I get a feeling if it hadn't been me then @blujeenz would have put it here

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> I couldn't resist it,but I get a feeling if it hadn't been me then @blujeenz would have put it here


I was thinking that after all that sucking it was kinda cruel to leave it overnight. 
but you beat me to it while I was censoring myself. 

ps. Needless to say young @Silver has put himself on my "_Shits n Giggles" _list of people to watch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

@PeterHarris you sick man!



PeterHarris said:


> i actuallu have a 900 x 360 at home.
> 
> but all i need it to be is BIG and Smooth!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (16/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> so ill have to wait for the others to come



Whatever happened to ladies first?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (16/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Whatever happened to ladies first?


@Chezzig is a lady, so she decides!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (16/3/16)

Andre said:


> @Chezzig is a lady, so she decides!


 Yes!!!!! Me First, Me First !! Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (17/3/16)

Silver said:


> Am looking forward to my second Wiener....



Sure mate. Many can understand why one wiener isn't enough.......lol

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (18/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm trying to remember the joint we ate at in Vancouver



errmmm, you're doing it wrong...vapers, lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/3/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> I had to let go of her with a knob in my throat.



I think you mean "*lump*" as in emotional and not "*knob"* as in gay. 
Unless you were in an awkwardly confusing threesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Larry (24/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Try putting your lips on the tip



Just the tip!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/3/16)

Larry said:


> Just the tip!


was thinking the exact same when i was typing it lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larry (24/3/16)

hahahaha absolutely love it @Kolashnikov!!!


----------



## blujeenz (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> and you could have a suck on mine - see what you think



Well...seems like one is never too old to play _Doctor, Doctor. _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

That has been taken completely out of context - not fair 

DaveH

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> That has been taken completely out of context - not fair
> 
> DaveH



Think of it like cover models and photoshop, its cheating, but the end result is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

Fiddle|tweak said:


> T...Nice I like it small....



If I was going to like it at all, I would also prefer it small I think @Fiddle|tweak !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (5/4/16)

Stosta said:


> If I was going to like it at all, I would also prefer it small I think @Fiddle|tweak !


Ouch that's below the belt!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

Fiddle|tweak said:


> Ouch that's below the belt!


Notice how I deleted everything before and after, so it really makes you look bad! I'm awesome like that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (5/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Notice how I deleted everything before and after, so it really makes you look bad! I'm awesome like that


It does, but it is funny though I'll give you that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (10/4/16)

Silver said:


> Maybe I am just a bit unco-ordinated tonight, but its quite stiff and i cant really see whats going on in there...


As I understand it, its probably best to look into her eyes and let the rhythm find you. 



Dark night clubs are a bugger as you get older.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver (10/4/16)

My gosh @blujeenz !
That was a serious catch
No way i said that
Lol

That is just too funny

I was of course referring to the stiffness of the Serpent
Oh no, its getting worse....

I am just going to keep quiet now
End of post

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (10/4/16)

Silver said:


> My gosh @blujeenz !
> That was a serious catch
> No way i said that
> Lol
> ...


Yeah, I think it's bedtime for you and your stiff serpent

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (10/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah, I think it's bedtime for you and your stiff serpent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/4/16)

Silver said:


> My gosh @blujeenz !
> 
> I was of course referring to the stiffness of the Serpent
> Oh no, its getting worse....
> ...


Epic lolz, thank goodness you didnt mention the serpent in your OP, doubtfull anyone would have believed the "Stiff Serpent" was a new dance craze.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (10/4/16)

I actually LOL'd. Thanks guys. Nice way to end a week. Now let me also get my serpent to bed...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (10/4/16)

Lol @Cespian


----------



## BumbleBee (10/4/16)

Ya you see what's gone and happened now, after @Silver's post about his Serpent I went and got mine out, took it for a quick spin and now it's leaking! 

ooops, wrong thread



....or is it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (10/4/16)

Oops @BumbleBee
Leaky serpent not good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/4/16)

Some Tip Talk.



Silver said:


> Here are the tips that were just perfect as they came with the device:
> 
> Lemo1 - long and thin original tip
> *Fits perfectly. It certainly helps the flavour sharpness because trying a conventional thicker stubbier tip is not as nice for me. Full marks.*
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey (23/4/16)

Always heartwarming to see the close relationships developing on this forum

@Vaping Charm referring to the hands of @hands :



Vaping Charm said:


> kimbo said:
> 
> 
> > The one and only
> ...



Some interesting posts on looking at things that charms the poster into double vision (and presumably related to possible eventual blindness) and sexy drip tips in the same thread as well: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-causes-blindness-uhm-okayy.t22183/

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

Silver said:


> My gosh @blujeenz !
> That was a serious catch
> No way i said that
> Lol
> ...


I laughed so hard I choked. Coffee out the nose and all. Bwahahahaha HAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (28/4/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz (1/5/16)

Silver said:


> and made the silica poeces twist around themselves


Well... I know what it should have been, but I dont think I'll be saying that word out loud in front of children.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> Well... I know what it should have been, but I dont think I'll be saying that word out loud in front of children.



Lol @blujeenz - that was sharp - you got me!
I have edited my post accordingly - haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (11/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I loved the small Nipple RDA so much I wanted to bottom feed it after hearing from @Papa_Lazarou that this is indeed possible. The design lends itself to this task perfectly and made it very easy to do.
> Here are the steps I took:
> 
> View attachment 53816
> ...



Sorry @Ernest but I couldnt resist (Amazing work BTW)
Title: My BF Nipple (BF = Boyfriend to non-vapers)
Drilling the nipple
Throwing juice in the nipple
Pulling vaper from the nipple
Ah... I need to wash my mind!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ernest (11/5/16)

Cespian said:


> Sorry @Ernest but I couldnt resist (Amazing work BTW)
> Title: My BF Nipple (BF = Boyfriend to non-vapers)
> Drilling the nipple
> Throwing juice in the nipple
> ...


lol, I love to suck on these nipples, and my boy friends want to suck on mine.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> My choice is always based *manly* on size. If its smaller i would take it


"Thats what she said" quote from a dyslexic woman?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> "Thats what she said" quote from a dyslexic woman?


My spelling just sets me up for these

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> just take a bit of sandpaper and smoothen out the tip to prevent you from poking yourself (im telling you this from experience....i happened to a friend of mine...... )



You want me to do WHAT @shaunnadan ?!?!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## shaunnadan (12/5/16)

Stosta said:


> You want me to do WHAT @shaunnadan ?!?!!!



hahahahahaha !!!!!

cant stop laughing after reading this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/5/16)

Yiannaki said:


> i'll have to take a look at yours and decide


Your woman getting fussy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> Your woman getting fussy?


Haha touchè!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/5/16)

Chezzig said:


> really keen to test drive her


Most overheard comment in Teasers.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (3/6/16)

"Haha! You sent it to me yesterday? Titled, "Please post on forum as reference to XXX".

My mate @Stosta, hard at work taking portfolio's for an adult film....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Greyz said:


> "Haha! You sent it to me yesterday? Titled, "Please post on forum as reference to XXX".
> 
> My mate @Stosta, hard at work taking portfolio's for an adult film....


Haha! You think I do that for a living? No wonder you keep on sending me those videos on Whatsapp!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (3/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! You think I do that for a living? No wonder you keep on sending me those videos on Whatsapp!



Hey hey hey! I told you those pics of the "D" were for your eyes only! Now the whole world knows

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (3/6/16)

Whats going on in eCigsSA land, now it's@Jakey

"I was playing with a mates one. Loved the feel of it in my hand. Everything about it made me smile while using it."
#RIPT4DAYS

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jakey (3/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Whats going on in eCigsSA land, now it's@Jakey
> 
> "I was playing with a mates one. Loved the feel of it in my hand. Everything about it made me smile while using it."
> #RIPT4DAYS


dammit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (3/6/16)

Jakey said:


> dammit


I think we both knew the moment posted you would end up here.
Just be grateful it was me - I shudder to think what @Cespian or @blujeenz would have said if they found your post

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Whats going on in eCigsSA land, now it's@Jakey
> 
> "I was playing with a mates one. Loved the feel of it in my hand. Everything about it made me smile while using it."
> #RIPT4DAYS


Hahaha! Loool!


----------



## Jakey (3/6/16)

Greyz said:


> I think we both knew the moment posted you would end up here.
> Just be grateful it was me - I shudder to think what @Cespian or @blujeenz would have said if they found your post


i knew, but had that slightest bit of hope that it MIGHT not. ruthless!!!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian (3/6/16)

Greyz said:


> I think we both knew the moment posted you would end up here.
> Just be grateful it was me - I shudder to think what @Cespian or @blujeenz would have said if they found your post



I am actively not making posts in this thread. I will watch from a distance. I was initially dubbed "The Clown" which I was somewhat ok with, but since you pointed out that I have a sick sense of humour, I shall wait until this all blows over and be seen as a normal person lol. It appears that @blujeenz is doing exactly that as well.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Greyz (3/6/16)

Cespian said:


> I am actively not making posts in this thread. I will watch from a distance. I was initially dubbed "The Clown" which I was somewhat ok with, but since you pointed out that I have a sick sense of humour, I shall wait until this all blows over and be seen as a normal person lol. It appears that @blujeenz is doing exactly that as well.



Please don't take what I said seriously, it was all tongue-in-cheek, I was only poking fun at what others have said. I for one always pop in here to see whats posted and I have a good few chuckles at what yourself or blujeenz have found and posted.
Don't stop please else I will have to carry the mantle alone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (3/6/16)

Greyz said:


> I think we both knew the moment posted you would end up here.
> Just be grateful it was me - I shudder to think what @Cespian or @blujeenz would have said if they found your post





Greyz said:


> Please don't take what I said seriously, it was all tongue-in-cheek, I was only poking fun at what others have said. I for one always pop in here to see whats posted and I have a good few chuckles at what yourself or blujeenz have found and posted.
> Don't stop please else I will have to carry the mantle alone



I was very tempted. 
I was thinking it might have been the result of too few girls in the treehouse club. 
But then he added a disclaimer so I let it slide.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (3/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Please don't take what I said seriously, it was all tongue-in-cheek, I was only poking fun at what others have said. I for one always pop in here to see whats posted and I have a good few chuckles at what yourself or blujeenz have found and posted.
> Don't stop please else I will have to carry the mantle alone



Na man, I take absolutely nothing seriously (besides for spiders, flippin hate those things... ok and maybe sharks, and sometimes my dad, but he's old now so one kick on the shins and its overs). Its Ramadaan for us soon, so I need to rid of my filth lol. @blujeenz hereby passes the relay to you sir.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Its Ramadaan for us soon, so I need to rid of my filth lol. @blujeenz hereby passes the relay to you sir.


Thanks I guess. 
Although I feel I've won by default.


----------



## Cespian (3/6/16)

blujeenz said:


> Thanks I guess.
> Although I feel I've won by default.



Haha. This throne will always belong to you. You've made me (as twisted as I am) wheel my chair back a few times and question whether I am in reality haha.


----------



## blujeenz (3/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Haha. This throne will always belong to you. You've made me (as twisted as I am) wheel my chair back a few times and question whether I am in reality haha.


Dont rule out @Sickboy77 his deleted blackhead joke would indicate that he's a serious contender.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (3/6/16)

blujeenz said:


> Dont rule out @Sickboy77 his deleted blackhead joke would indicate that he's a serious contender.



True as bob... the name says it all lol. 4chan material hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/16)

Classic one @KB_314 



KB_314 said:


> Your pic made me (almost) dribble on my keyboard



Found here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reading-forum-as-a-non-vaper.t3991/page-11

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (10/6/16)

picautomaton said:


> Cool, do they just push-fit with a bit of liquid for lubrication?



Anything can fit with a bit of lube @picautomaton

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## picautomaton (10/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Anything can fit with a bit of lube @picautomaton



I tried to word it so it didn't land up here . Anything with 'lube' and 'fit' is food for this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (11/8/16)

"My yellow liquid is finding its way down inside the mod"

@Boeriemore

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (11/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> but i like that roughness and actually need it every now and then.


Close those "bedroom doors" dude, waaay too much info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/8/16)

blujeenz said:


> Close those "bedroom doors" dude, waaay too much info.



Im only human 

Baaabbbyyy.... I cant hold on much longer, much longerrr....
And when i get that feeling i need sexual healinggg....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/8/16)

Pixstar said:


> Agreed! I'd pull and twist wire all day



pervie 17yr old bob?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (2/9/16)

Jpq said:


> She started hogging the Priv to such an extent that i started filling her smok stick with my juice...



Is that what they call it these days?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stosta (6/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh Happy Days! Found a vendor with the large juice hole, black o-ring...



I now know WAY too much about @Rob Fisher 's preferences!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (6/9/16)

Stosta said:


> I now know WAY too much about @Rob Fisher 's preferences!


Adopted kids, pffftt... always talking out the house.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (12/10/16)

@Juani TMI 
"Trickster of note, unbeatable at blowing O’s…."

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/10/16)

Paulie said:


> Oki im coming





Anneries said:


> Great this might get my wife to come.. ..



Sounds dodgy. 

A whole lot of coming in Cape Town this November, for non-vapers this translates to "attending" a vapecon.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Anneries (15/10/16)

damnit @blujeenz hahaha. Nooo!!!
Got me. Will have to read my posts before hitting reply.

Edit to add: this just shows the excitement this event creates for us vaping capies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (29/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> much better since I got me some bacon and stuff her full!



Hee haw cowboy.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

Greyz said:


> ... Thats a major step up from a few weeks ago where I'd make a 10inch length and none of it is usable or Instagramable (such a word exists?!?)



Shame Grapes, 10 inches is still impressive even if you can't use it. It is really admirable that you can share that sort of thing with all of us.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Shame Grapes, 10 inches is still impressive even if you can't use it. It is really admirable that you can share that sort of thing with all of us.


Best reply of the week. Made my morning.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Best reply of the week. Made my morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Glad I could be of assistance good sir!


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/11/16)

Just found this thread.... 
This is why my wife looks at me funny every now and then. 
Our lingo borders on a fifty shades of grey book


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (3/11/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Just found this thread....
> This is why my wife looks at me funny every now and then.
> Our lingo borders on a fifty shades of grey book
> 
> ...



Well, clearly 50 shades of @Greyz as @Stosta so cleverly pointed out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GregF (3/11/16)

I just found this thread and had a good chuckle. Then I stumbled onto this....



RichJB said:


> tilted it to one side, then squirted big blob of cream into the bottom......., and then put the entire large blob in my mouth. This was the hard bit because you have to do it like the pros. I was determined to be at least half as good as the oke in @method1's video. I didn't have the white coat but I got the rest perfectly.
> .



Sorry @RichJB couldnt resist.
@method1 what videos you posting

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## blujeenz (9/11/16)

Greyz said:


> hell I probably have juices in places I cant remember too.



Picture the scene...bends over to wipe butt and out drops a 30ml bottle of 3mg Special Reserve.... its the old steeping process excuse.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (9/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Picture the scene...bends over to wipe butt and out drops a 30ml bottle of 3mg Special Reserve.... its the old steeping process excuse.



Haha! [Insert] [Twerk] [Relax and Cough] [Enjoy]

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Greyz (9/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Picture the scene...bends over to wipe butt and out drops a 30ml bottle of 3mg Special Reserve.... its the old steeping process excuse.


Demmit, I'm becoming a regular here now  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (28/11/16)

Silver said:


> But I need something quite tight. Can it go tight?



Maybe flick it with the tongue a few times.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Maybe flick it with the tongue a few times.



I knew that was coming @blujeenz 

Oh no - I mean - I knew you would post that.

By the way, there was another post recently (I think this morning) that was a classic for this thread - thought you would have found it....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (28/11/16)

Andre said:


> Extremely tight on the smallest hole ...



Dont forget this one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Greyz (2/12/16)

I dunno how this gold evaded this thread!

@Andre "I MTL anything under the sun!" - I'm sure the wife is very happy with your mouth skills....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Because I clean my REO's so often that the Wood insert swelled a bit and the door was tight.



This guy REALLY enjoys cleaning his REO's!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/16)

Quakes said:


> I've been a very bad boy because I have never tasted wiener juice before.
> This is a great opertunity for me to taste a Wiener!
> Then I will be a Good boy, Promise!



and the winner for Gay Pride Parade mascot is...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> and the winner for Gay Pride Parade mascot is...


Haha! @Quakes you're not supposed to be hitting on @Rooigevaar ! That's not how you win!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Quakes (7/12/16)

Ooo SNAP!! I don't know how to cover up for this one....

K.O.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## craigb (14/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> i do that weird sound grunt thing that my girlfriend hates and then its all over my eyes and nose go crazy



yes, it's horribly out of context, but was just as funny IN context

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (16/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> ...
> 
> Ps. Or so they say as I don't eat the bun!
> 
> ...



Well buddy, I can assure you you're missing out on a lot of fun!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (16/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> It's so tiny, and this is the big one
> 
> View attachment 78801



Is that what she said?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> Is that what she said?


Haha, how many of you have more than one, hey?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (18/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> one of Rob's Lounge's nymphettes can come dancing


Now you're sounding like the creative director of a _blue_ movie. 

ps. Was she Brazilian by any chance? cos they dance a lot, just curious, doesnt sound like one I've seen before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gdigitel (18/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> Now you're sounding like the creative director of a _blue_ movie.
> 
> ps. Was she Brazilian by any chance? cos they dance a lot, just curious, doesnt sound like one I've seen before.


Ah... when you do come across this scene, please forward to me... I will use my creative directing skills to verify authenticity. There is a lot of fraudsters out there you know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/12/16)

Raindance said:


> and here it is with a turd peeping out of the hole...



Building mech mods in the bathroom? 

This was an easy one, probably left on purpose, but I'll take it all the same. 

Beware, no text too small, I read it all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stosta (27/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> Building mech mods in the bathroom?
> 
> This was an easy one, probably left on purpose, but I'll take it all the same.
> 
> Beware, no text too small, I read it all.


We should rename this thread to @blujeenz 's Lounge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (3/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Same boat brother....
> Do you know if here in S.A one gets paid if you a *sperm donar*





incredible_hullk said:


> man *the pipes*...me want





Rob Fisher said:


> if I hadn't ordered a couple of other mods in bound this Jan I may have* pulled the trigger*...



3 for 1 sale

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/17)

craigb said:


> 3 for 1 sale



I see you spreading the seed.., i mean love ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (7/1/17)

Stosta said:


> ... I tried to get a clean setup last night but ended up in trouble for making coils in bed ....



Ok... I understand that...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (10/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> Not a nice feeling grabbing for ur unit and discovering it's all sticky when you weren't expecting it.


I sympathize bud, those wet dreams are a bugger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## gdigitel (10/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> I sympathize bud, those wet dreams are a bugger.


At least when it's a wet dream there is some pleasure involved.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (12/1/17)

Polar said:


> ... since I seem to be enjoying the bottom feeding side of things....


Gee wiz! @Polar, you auditioning for the Jerry Springer show or something? Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Polar (16/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> I've got the pump,the catch cup and the muuti.



Gee, thanks for sharing  

On a more serious note, if I possibly had the only "muuti" in Africa, I'd keep that shit quiet unless you want a few of us looking shady in your neighborhood. @Genosmate

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Larry (30/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I find my lips enjoying something with a bit more girth.
> 
> Use it lose it.... .. .
> 
> View attachment 81877



Too good to let it slide

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Anneries (14/2/17)

Amir said:


> and I've been caught stroking it on occassion in the skelm while sucking on the Alien



Sorry @Amir but I couldn't let this one go without the due respect of this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (14/2/17)

Anneries said:


> Sorry @Amir but I couldn't let this one go without the due respect of this thread



Pun intended... I'm loving the feel of the minikin


----------



## blujeenz (21/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I've got small hands and use my index finger so no issues for me


Sounds like the intro for "Nose Picking for Dummies".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/2/17)

blujeenz said:


> Sounds like the intro for "Nose Picking for Dummies".



@blujeenz Why u confusing me and giving me heart attacks early in the morning...Im OCD abt posting in wrong threads and thought I did post it here instead of the other thread


----------



## blujeenz (21/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @blujeenz Why u confusing me and giving me heart attacks early in the morning...Im OCD abt posting in wrong threads and thought I did post it here instead of the other thread



LOL, you need to have some context when posting your one liners, otherwise you end up here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/2/17)

blujeenz said:


> LOL, you need to have some context when posting your one liners, otherwise you end up here.


Will remember that to avoid embarrassment here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (14/3/17)

Sorry @Silver but your euphoria and pure joy could not skip this thread. If read out of context most posts would seem uhm ... not so family friendly. 



Silver said:


> Oh boy @Maxxis - dont know what you did but you have given me so much pleasure in the last 20 minutes. Thank you, thank you!





Silver said:


> PS - if I dont come back on the forum soon then I am probably lying on my bed in a horizontal position





Silver said:


> @Paulie - your guava is delicious on this setup bro! Yeeehah!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (14/3/17)

Tanja said:


> I still get goosebumps thinking of that horrible taste lurking around in my coil
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I am not going to add anything to that...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tanja (14/3/17)

Raindance said:


> I am not going to add anything to that...
> 
> Regards


I did however confirm that I do not like tobacco or mint juices... and most definitely not combined!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (14/3/17)

Tanja said:


> I did however confirm that I do not like tobacco or mint juices... and most definitely not combined!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@Tanja , I personally have never inspected any of my coils at that level of detail...

Regards


----------



## blujeenz (22/3/17)

Christos said:


> Still can't do it and focus on the road without getting juice to come out the airhole.



Brings to mind a fav quote from the "privateers" in Far Cry 3... "WHAAAT...the...hell!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (22/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> Brings to mind a fav quote from the "privateers" in Far Cry 3... "WHAAAT...the...hell!


By airholes you mean the nostrils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (23/3/17)

Christos said:


> By airholes you mean the nostrils



I would sure hope so

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (23/3/17)

Amir said:


> I dotn
> 
> 
> I don't you should put it inside... only stroke it on top. (No pun intended)



Sorry, I had to. Pun or no pun intended. If you say it, it will end up here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (23/3/17)

LOL I knew this was gonna happen


----------



## zadiac (23/3/17)

Amir said:


> LOL I knew this was gonna happen



Hehehe


----------



## ShamZ (27/3/17)

Cespian said:


> importantly stocking up on the XXX



Sorry mate, enjoy, change hands now and then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (27/3/17)

ShamZ said:


> Sorry mate, enjoy, change hands now and then



Haha damn!

Well, I did go to Wiener immediately after buying the XXX... I should mix the 2 come to think of it... Dubbed: the XXX Wiener 

(As much as I try to stay out of here, Im constantly pulled to the darkside of the force)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (31/3/17)

DoubleD said:


> Yesterday my friend complained that it was hard to get his Dripper cap on and off, so I advised him to lube his o'ring



Mmmmm.......really?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (31/3/17)

Amir said:


> That or just swallow



That's what she said

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (31/3/17)

Amir said:


> Don't mind my ramblings... I get chatty when I'm nervous/excited... It's my first time!!


And another beaut courtesy of @Amir

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (31/3/17)

zadiac said:


> Mmmmm.......really?



lol true story

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/4/17)

I'm going to post this straight here where it belongs.

I'm home from the vape meet and I'm sucking on some wiener...........hehehehehe

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Amir (1/4/17)

I've been sucking on a sour worm... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (1/4/17)

Soprono said:


> Boom, some good juice ️
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gee, legislation has not been finalized yet and @Soprono is already on the Mary Jane train!


----------



## Scoob (2/4/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (13/4/17)

Stosta said:


> @Rooigevaar ... Your new short, fat wiener looks fantastic!



Told ya it'll end up here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Anneries (13/4/17)

To add to @zadiac 's quote above and all the talk about @Rooigevaar 's product



Cespian said:


> Like little Wiener went through puberty.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (19/4/17)

One from @Amir



Amir said:


> Also, they spit like a low class hooker






Original post is here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/notch-coils-do-you-use-them.t36678/#post-525184

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShamZ (29/4/17)

Silver said:


> when i held Rob's BBs they were fabulous!



Rob's BBs= Big B*lls?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (29/4/17)

Oh no, thats a classic @ShamZ

Lol


----------



## Raindance (30/4/17)

Amir said:


> I want the doggy also... Just need to run it by my wife (no pun intended)





Rob Fisher said:


> No @Ash! Still need to add a Dobber and Poo to you collection... and an RPG!



I found most of these positions in the kamasutra, except for the RPG... Care to explain?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/17)

Raindance said:


> I found most of these positions in the kamasutra, except for the RPG... Care to explain?



Doggy = Bridge for Billet Box.
Dober = Rare colour Billet Box much sort after.
Poo = Another Rare'ish Billet Box. Unicorn Poo Purple.

Here is the Dober.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (2/5/17)

Originally posted by Zadiac 

She's a screamer I tell you, and.........oh, sorry. Wrong thread 

Does she now? 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (4/5/17)

Silver said:


> Oh no
> Now you made it worse
> 
> Stop it I like it



This is why safe words were invented

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (4/5/17)

Stosta said:


> This is why safe words were invented

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (4/5/17)

Okay...so I just realised this pic may seem way too funky to a random non vaper,posted this ad and found the pic in my gallery again...







Btw the odd looking figure in the background is my leg...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb (5/5/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Okay...so I just realised this pic may seem way too funky to a random non vaper,posted this ad and found the pic in my gallery again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha... Potentially giving new meaning to "Vape Porn" 

Invoking rule 34


----------



## ShamZ (7/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> XXX has found it's way to Germany, the USA and England... well those are the countries I sent XXX to.





Rob Fisher said:


> at least I have my Billet Box full of XXX to keep me company in this the early hours of the morning!



I love XXX too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (17/5/17)

gdigitel said:


> I had an Alien encounter today. It even tried to probe my mouth, leaving a delicious Butter Pecan surprise. I loved it.



Would sound very funny to a non vaper, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lalla (18/5/17)

Stosta said:


> This is why safe words were invented




PEACHES !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShamZ (18/5/17)

Lalla said:


> PEACHES !!!!!!!!!!


Nice cap. @MarkDBN should be paying YOU for advertising

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lalla (18/5/17)

ShamZ said:


> Nice cap. @MarkDBN should be paying YOU for advertising




Hahaha I kind of stole it from @Stosta at work lol. but i totally agree with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/17)

A classic from @Christos !



Christos said:


> My brain freezes when I see nice melons....



Original post here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-742#post-536289

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (20/5/17)

Silver said:


> A classic from @Christos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No pun intended at all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (20/5/17)

And another from @Christos (in Reomail, speaking about his recently sold Woodvil)
My pleasure. I hope you enjoy her !
Gives me joy to see her in use as she has been sitting unused.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Amir (22/5/17)

Christos said:


> I've had the flat wire for a week now and haven't gotten round to trying it yet. ..
> [B]@Silver[/B]* is rubbing off on me.*..



You walked into that one

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Quakes (25/5/17)

Post by @Roodt 

it's a nice way of stopping my right hand from solving daily problems, also leads to less blood stained clothing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/5/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Coming to VapeCon 2017 all the way from the 035 - Richard Bay !
> 
> the man with a true appreciation of his Wiener
> 
> Rocking his "Authentic" Red Beard @Rooigevaar



But, we all ... uhm.... appreciate @Rooigevaar 's Wiener ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (30/5/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> But, we all ... uhm.... appreciate @Rooigevaar 's Wiener ?


Guess what's in @Rooigevaar' s hand right now...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (31/5/17)

Angelus said:


> and my inner lips feel kinda strange



thats what she said.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (1/6/17)

blujeenz said:


> thats what she said.



I'm LMFAO


----------



## blujeenz (4/6/17)

Silver said:


> My juice control is behaving too.



Lets talk again after you've gone to bed with a full bladder.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/6/17)

Silver said:


> Lubed up
> 
> Ooh this is exciting

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (15/6/17)

OreO said:


> As long as he is taking me for breakfast I'm game @Christos.
> @Silver I thought I was in trouble again when I saw u tagged me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was only a matter of time before one of the posts on this thread ended up in here.

I'm calling out @OreO as an easy lay, if you buy him breakfast he's keen!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (15/6/17)

Stosta said:


> It was only a matter of time before one of the posts on this thread ended up in here.
> 
> I'm calling out @OreO as an easy lay, if you buy him breakfast he's keen!


@OreO can we skip the formalities? I'm a bit tight on time. Can o just give you the money and we get straight into it?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## OreO (15/6/17)

Christos said:


> @OreO can we skip the formalities? I'm a bit tight on time. Can o just give you the money and we get straight into it?



@Christos I'm a classy individual. I think I deserve a meal first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (15/6/17)

OreO said:


> @Christos I'm a classy individual. I think I deserve a meal first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big mac or fold over

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## OreO (15/6/17)

Definitely a fold over. Need to watch the waistline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (15/6/17)

OreO said:


> Definitely a fold over. Need to watch the waistline
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok so I'll be folding you over in the parking lot of macdonalds 
Also fries and coke are on you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (15/6/17)

Christos said:


> Ok so I'll be folding you over in the parking lot of macdonalds
> Also fries and coke are on you


Hahahaha!

There's something wrong with you @Christos !


----------



## Christos (15/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> There's something wrong with you @Christos !


I reserve my right to comment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (15/6/17)

Christos said:


> Ok so I'll be folding you over in the parking lot of macdonalds
> Also fries and coke are on you


Fries and coke are literally on you @OreO, don't move too much or they'll fall off your back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stillwaters (15/6/17)

Nothing wrong with a portable tray to hold your food and drinks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (15/6/17)

Dafuq am i reading here hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## OreO (15/6/17)

Christos said:


> Ok so I'll be folding you over in the parking lot of macdonalds
> Also fries and coke are on you



Bloody hell my free meal has turned out to be a pimping session. 

I don't even get a damn beverage with my meal. @Christos we need to iron out some kinks in your approach to things . 

@Cespian 
I was generously offered a lovely meal and next thing I blink and poof im a hooker. Gentlemen of the night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stillwaters (15/6/17)

You were the one wanting the fold over...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (15/6/17)

OreO said:


> Bloody hell my free meal has turned out to be a pimping session.
> 
> I don't even get a damn beverage with my meal. @Christos we need to iron out some kinks in your approach to things .
> 
> ...


I did put my intentions on the table from the start... 
This thread has made my day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/6/17)

RayDeny said:


> I'm enjoying the doggy a whole lot though.



That goes without saying, especially in public, most guys do.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (15/6/17)

blujeenz said:


> That goes without saying, especially in public, most guys do.


Hahaha! @RayDeny , just remember to mix things up, even though doggy is nice, you don't want things to get boring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! @RayDeny , just remember to mix things up, even though doggy is nice, you don't want things to get boring.


Neva, you seem to lack imagination good sir.
You can always watch "Noot vir Noot" during doggy and make her sing.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (15/6/17)

blujeenz said:


> Neva, you seem to lack imagination good sir.
> You can always watch "Noot vir Noot" during doggy and make her sing.



Under my umbrella... ela ela eh eh... eh? oh wow... wa... eh ah ah... ah aaaaahmmmmmmmmmbrella!

500 punte!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (15/6/17)

Ha ha ha, I did open myself up for that! *looks around the corner for the wife*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir (15/6/17)

Stillwaters said:


> You were the one wanting the fold over...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Which everyone knows is code for bend over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (16/6/17)

Some members should not be allowed to play on the forum without adult supervision...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stillwaters (16/6/17)

This is a playground.
Adult supervision is strongly discouraged unless things get nasty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (16/6/17)

Stillwaters said:


> This is a playground.
> Adult supervision is strongly discouraged unless things get nasty


One day when I'm a grownup, I'll be an adult supervision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (16/6/17)

Raindance said:


> One day when I'm a grownup, I'll be an adult supervision.



Not when... more like if. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (19/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> when you twist it closed, there's almost always a drop of juice that gets forced out and sits on the tip.



The trick isnt twisting... its gently squeezing from the bottom to top and a gentle flick (fishing rod style) when you reach the tip.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (19/6/17)

Cespian said:


> The trick isnt twisting... its gently squeezing from the bottom to top and a gentle flick (fishing rod style) when you reach the tip.


Hahahaha!

That was way too well-written @Cespian ! The visuals are just too much!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> That was way too well-written @Cespian ! The visuals are just too much!!



Lol @Stosta 
I was thinking the same thing, it sounds like he authored "_The Social Gentleman's Everyday Toilet_".

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (30/6/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> ...
> Best part of all is that I had a date lined up with a girl ,...
> [/USER]



Thanks for clearing this up Uncle Freelicks...

Regards


----------



## zadiac (30/6/17)

Riaz said:


> When I'm ready to fiddle again I'll take it out



Sorry, just had to....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (6/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> ... then popo it into the BB.



Uncle @Rob Fisher , that is one interesting method of operating your vape gear

[original found here on page 2]

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

Cespian said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher , that is one interesting method of operating your vape gear
> 
> [original found here on page 2]



It might be one of those flavors that tastes better than it smells

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (12/7/17)

spiv said:


> It does come a little tight but loosens up quite quickly once it can move.



Foot notes in the Kama Sutra?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DaveH (16/7/17)

CaveTroll said:


> Was also fast asleep. Hope all is ok. Give us a shout again if you need to mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Again!!! ...... What is this site coming to. 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CaveTroll (16/7/17)

DaveH said:


> Again!!! ...... What is this site coming to.
> 
> Dave


I have a very close and intimate relationship with sleep 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Apollo (19/7/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Hmmm, I guess like the lightbulb, cucumber, coke bottle guys out there, he probably slipped and fell on it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Apollo (19/7/17)

Greyz said:


> I was chomping on the bit to get some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (31/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> The tartness really also depends on what you put on top of it.



...said the actress to the bishop...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (3/8/17)

Gersh said:


> although sometimes it makes a whistling noise when I pull because of the poking



That is remarkable @Gersh !


Original thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-coil-fix-for-factory-coils.t40520/#post-565213

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Amir (4/8/17)

Silver said:


> That is remarkable @Gersh !
> 
> 
> Original thread here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-coil-fix-for-factory-coils.t40520/#post-565213



Apparently also a highly sought after experience too


----------



## Cespian (14/9/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> when they swell, then only to carefully stuff them into the holes.



It is quite a mission to complete this task with it being flaccid.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3avape-international-vendor-reviews.t41986/#post-581284

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (16/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Love the tip.



Heard that before, never in a male voice though... Freaking scary!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (16/9/17)

Raindance said:


> Heard that before, never in a male voice though... Freaking scary!
> 
> Regards



With @hands being my brother it can not be seen as funny on this forum. But on any other sosial media platform i would not have dared say that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

Oh my word, @RichJB 



RichJB said:


> it's all about mouth feel and thickness for me.





Original post here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-have-you-changed.t42102/#post-582315

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (17/9/17)

Haha, I needed a comeback for your:



Silver said:


> Anyhow, size is not the ultimate goal. Its more about the depth of relationships and the quality of interactions.



And that from the "Members" thread too.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Haha, I needed a comeback for your:
> 
> 
> 
> And that from the "Members" thread too.



Oh no, that was hilarious. Haha
Ok, i will get you back!
Im waiting patiently for the perfect chirp.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

Ah, @blujeenz is in town...
Hehe

(I mean on this thread - and he is a master in this area)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/9/17)

Silver said:


> Ah, @blujeenz is in town...
> Hehe
> 
> (I mean on this thread - and he is a master in this area)


I like to see who's wandered into the salacious quicksands. 
I predict you wont have long to wait before @RichJB starts sinking.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

blujeenz said:


> I like to see who's wandered into the salacious quicksands.
> I predict you wont have long to wait before @RichJB starts sinking.



Ooh, this is exciting...
"Salacious quicksands" - classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/17)

A classic from none other than @Amir

Imagine being a non-vaper and reading this - LOL



Amir said:


> I won't lie that Molly just melted my heart. She's so firm and tight in all the right places



Original post here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wanted-mechanical-squonk-mod.t42176/#post-582965

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

Silver said:


> A classic from none other than @Amir
> 
> Imagine being a non-vaper and reading this - LOL
> 
> ...



Worthy enough of a shot at owning a molly I hope?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/17)

Amir said:


> Worthy enough of a shot at owning a molly I hope?!



The way you described it @Amir is classic - now I am intrigued
I have seen a Molly but haven't properly felt all its curves

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

Silver said:


> The way you described it @Amir is classic - now I am intrigued
> I have seen a Molly but haven't properly felt all its curves



Its just so tiny and fits so well in hand at the same time. And its rigid, well fitted together... Doesn't have the flimsy feel as other 3D stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (21/9/17)

Silver said:


> The way you described it @Amir is classic - now I am intrigued
> I have seen a Molly but haven't properly felt all its curves


Good golly Ms Molly . I think this needs an age restriction now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Sorry, @Vapornator , I had to capture this classic:



Vapornator said:


> Thanks Guys , @Cor hope she treats you right and gives you as much excitement as she gave me when ever I used her .





Original classifieds thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/asmodus-minikin-kodama-v2.t42715/#post-589975

Also tagging @Cor 
Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vapornator (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Sorry, @Vapornator , I had to capture this classic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Silver now when I'm reading it out loud sounds real dirty lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Vapornator said:


> @Silver now when I'm reading it out loud sounds real dirty lol



I know!
Its hectic! 

Yet it was perfectly normal to us vapers in that Classifieds thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> ...
> I think you should do the honourable thing and undress...




[QUOTE="Silver, post: 590509, member: 64"]Ok cool
If you like it sweaty, thats also fine[/QUOTE]

When @Silver gets in the mood it's the only thing on his mind!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Stosta said:


> When @Silver gets in the mood it's the only thing on his mind!



Lol @Stosta

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF (19/10/17)

I think vaping (and this forum) is the only safe place where a guy can say to his friend
"Mine is smaller than yours" 
or when squonking
"here squeeze this, its a lot softer than yours"
There is no other place on earth where you could get away with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

GregF said:


> I think vaping (and this forum) is the only safe place where a guy can say to his friend
> "Mine is smaller than yours"
> or when squonking
> "here squeeze this, its a lot softer than yours"
> There is no other place on earth where you could get away with that.



So true @GregF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (9/11/17)

@Silver you must have seen this comming... 



Silver said:


> One thing i have picked up is you need to suck a bit harder than on the Reo/RM2
> 
> The RM2 erupts into your mouth and doesnt require all that much suckage
> 
> ...



...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (9/11/17)

Raindance said:


> @Silver you must have seen this comming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Particularly nasty!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Raindance said:


> @Silver you must have seen this comming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After i posted that I realised i was in trouble
Hehe
Sounds terrible reading it now but at the time the thought was in my mind it seemed perfectly normal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/12/17)

I think @Silver does this on purpose:



Silver said:


> Oiled and greased and lubed up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG (6/12/17)

Apparently it's not just words...
A photo is worth a thousand words; what's the story here?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (20/12/17)

Silver said:


> And it erupts into your mouth. No need to suck hard.



I’m surprised that this did not make it here yet. Taken totally out of context or maybe not from this thread.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (22/12/17)

This one is quite something

From @JsPLAYn 



JsPLAYn said:


> Had one in my hand just this morning by Zeki, just feels so good ..



Original post is here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-627#post-619130

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (22/12/17)

Silver said:


> This one is quite something
> 
> From @JsPLAYn
> 
> ...


 @Silver ah no man.. that's just wrong lol lol lol

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> @Silver ah no man.. that's just wrong lol lol lol
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



It sounds so bad when you read just that part of what you wrote
Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/12/17)

Christos said:


> I'm also torn... @Silver is rubbing off on me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Can you imagine what a non vaper would think if they saw this chirp:



Paul33 said:


> So jealous! My wire is only coming tomorrow!!!!



Courtesy of @Paul33 

Original post is here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-869#post-621033

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/12/17)

Silver said:


> Can you imagine what a non vaper would think if they saw this chirp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (31/12/17)

I always found the thread "what's in your hand right now" a little funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (8/2/18)

KZOR said:


> I know when you in the Bellville-area you will do me the favour of letting me touch it.


Oh boy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## KZOR (8/2/18)

blujeenz said:


> Oh boy!


Doubt it will stop at a touch .... a few gentle strokes should also go down well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaun2707 (8/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Doubt it will stop at a touch .... a few gentle strokes should also go down well.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/18)

blujeenz said:


> Oh boy!



@blujeenz is back!
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

@blujeenz needs to read the atmizoo bridge thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/2/18)

Christos said:


> @blujeenz needs to read the atmizoo bridge thread


I dont know it, BB related?
2016 I used to read everything like a sponge(quest for knowledge), I've since become more discerning seeing as that habit started draining life hours away.


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

blujeenz said:


> I dont know it, BB related?
> 2016 I used to read everything like a sponge(quest for knowledge), I've since become more discerning seeing as that habit started draining life hours away.


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/atmizoo-vape-shell.t47016/
Some gold for you in there.. .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/2/18)

Daniel said:


> yes it might explode in your mouth if you hold it too long ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> For some reason I've never had an issue with chubbies, think whispering sweet words before picking them up does the trick



@Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama



I'll remember this... 

I knew it as soon as soon as I finished the sentence

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (18/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I'll remember this...
> 
> I knew it as soon as soon as I finished the sentence


It's ok @Smoke_A_Llama, nobody is judging. Sometimes a man has to take what he can get.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (18/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I'll remember this...


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/2/18)

Raindance said:


> It's ok @Smoke_A_Llama, nobody is judging. Sometimes a man has to take what he can get.
> 
> Regards



Taking one for the team is never easy ..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (20/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Taking one for the team is never easy ..


Team @Stosta

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (6/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> A good 2 minute shake is all I do



@Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama



Towels are expensive okay..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (7/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama


Haha! 2 minutes @Smoke_A_Llama ?

Oh to be young again...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I’m very relaxed for you to play with it.



I bet you are!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stosta (15/3/18)

Amir said:


> Mine is actually really very tight



Managed to stay out of jail then @Amir ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir (15/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Managed to stay out of jail then @Amir ?



That's just wrong on so many levels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/18)

Amir said:


> That's just wrong on so many levels


Wrong... Definitely! But hopefully not offensive?


----------



## Amir (15/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Wrong... Definitely! But hopefully not offensive?




It would take a lot more than that to offend me lol... I'm an advocate of banter. Considering the lives we lead, in the country we live in, the amount of stress and strain inevitably takes its toll... If we can not laugh through the misery then it will consume you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Really enjoy F##ckboi! Catches my throat a little

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Juice spills is inevitable when u have ur dvarw (dwarf) in ur hand
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



A gem from @JsPLAYn 


Original post is here for context:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dvarw-rta-dl-from-khw-mods-in-hungary.t47259/page-5#post-652905

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Roflmao I read 60/40 pg






Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/5/18)

Tashy said:


> I'm 100% sure he'll give it to me in time



She said what? Seriously?

Noobs gotta learn.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## craigb (30/5/18)

blujeenz said:


> She said what? Seriously?
> 
> Noobs gotta learn.


Apparently @Dietz has things to learn too ... what's his is theirs and what's @Tashy's is hers.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

craigb said:


> Apparently @Dietz has things to learn too ... what's his is theirs and what's @Tashy's is hers.


For the most part, yes. But my Vape gear... I wont go down without a fight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tashy (30/5/18)

Dietz said:


> For the most part, yes. But my Vape gear... I wont go down without a fight!


Everything belongs to me, from 
the day you said I do
I can fight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

Tashy said:


> Everything belongs to me, from
> the day you said I do
> I can fight.


Let me use this as a lesson to any new married guys, this is how you do it:
Her: "Everything belongs to me"
Him: "Yes, You are _'Right'. "
_
This immediately defuses most situations, Unless she's a Lefty, you cant go wrong with this one 
.
And thats that! You are welcome, I have just saved you many hours of frustration.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (30/5/18)

I disagree...

Everything belongs to two people joined in matrimony. In other words, learn to share and you won't have a problem...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I disagree...
> 
> Everything belongs to two people joined in matrimony. In other words, learn to share and you won't have a problem...


On a serious note, I agree fully. and thats how we are, Everything Belongs to US.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (30/5/18)

I'll stick to my plan of dodging wedding rings.. and live happily ever after.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (30/5/18)

Carnival said:


> I'll stick to my plan of dodging wedding rings.. and live happily ever after.


Me too! 

Hahaha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (5/6/18)

Stosta said:


> It would be perfect on top of my pipe, but I just _KNOW_ I'm going to be disappointed.



Whats the bet @Stosta thinks he's hands look too big when compared to his "pipe"


<edited for grammar>

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stosta (5/6/18)

craigb said:


> Whats the bet @Stosta thinks he's hands look to big when compared to his "pipe"


Haha! What's worse is that I can handle my pipe perfectly with one hand

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Amir (13/6/18)

Stosta said:


> The best part about @Paulie 's stand... Well the juices of course!



I'm sensing some sparkles here...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (27/7/18)

Modyrts said:


> Play it safe. Always use protection and check for holes before use.



Sage advice, applies to battery wraps as well.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Modyrts (27/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Sage advice, applies to battery wraps as well.
> 
> Regards



XD XD


----------



## Hooked (27/7/18)

I often wonder what non-vapers make of Vicious Ant and Noisy Cricket.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/19)

This is how vapers discuss braai hand checks:



Christos said:


> Ok ok. I get it. @SmokeyJoe's white sauce is to die for!





SmokeyJoe said:


> Its actually cheese sauce



Original posts are in the braai check thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/braai-check.t53556/page-14#post-764768

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (15/3/19)

It's not only reading the forum that's confusing, but juice and brand names too.

Some time back, I was telling a smoker who was thinking of switching, about the amazing flavours which vaping offers. I asked her what she likes in reality. This is how the conversation progressed.

Me: "Which flavour or taste do you really love?"
Smoker: "I love pumpkin! I could eat it every day!." 
Me: No problem! Bumblebee makes Pumpkin Pie. Chelsea bun and milk tart too!"
Smoker: "A bumblebee makes pumpkin pie. Right."

She must have thought that she'd turned into Alice in Wonderland and she didn't believe a word I said after that.

@BumbleBee

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ShamZ (25/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sva-punto-world-edition.t57295/#post-760076

A punto. The box has red and white splatter. Nuff said.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (11/5/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> I still think mine was bigger



Yeah! It's cold in Cape Town these days.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kirsty101 (11/5/19)

Raindance said:


> Yeah! It's cold in Cape Town these days.
> 
> Regards



Lol shame poor boy. The cold doesn't affect all of us #justsaying

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir (11/5/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> Lol shame poor boy. The cold doesn't affect all of us #justsaying



Really? Many a man has nearly lost an eye to those pointy things beneath the shirts of the opposite sex due to the cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/19)

To quote my mom discussing vaping/smoking with my cousin 

"Everyone has to have something to suck on these days"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> What can I say bigger is always better





Amir said:


> It’s not the size that counts... it’s how many mah in the battery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (15/7/19)

is the title of a thread by @CeeJay.

I can just imagine a non-vaper going outside with his camera to take a pic of his noisy cricket.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (15/7/19)

Amir said:


> Really? Many a man has nearly lost an eye to those pointy things beneath the shirts of the opposite sex due to the cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Serves them right if they can't aim...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir (15/7/19)

zadiac said:


> Serves them right if they can't aim...



I can’t even argue with that. Right on point... no pun intended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (22/1/20)

Theres a classified titled "Mums Plug". Kids these days would sell anything for their fix

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (23/1/20)

ShamZ said:


> Theres a classified titled "Mums Plug". Kids these days would sell anything for their fix



@ShamZ and then there's some kind of human trafficking going on too. See here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (23/1/20)

Hooked said:


> @ShamZ and then there's some kind of human trafficking going on too. See here.



If it involves Mom-in-laws then it doesn't count as "human" trafficking.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ShamZ (29/1/20)

Classified again...

What's a Mum's fantasy plug?? Lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (29/1/20)

ShamZ said:


> Classified again...
> 
> What's a Mum's fantasy plug?? Lol



So now it's not only human trafficking, but sex toys on the forum.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr. B (3/8/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I have 2 Gen 2's



I found one that is quite appropriate for this thread. Read the above out loud...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/8/20)

Mr. B said:


> I found one that is quite appropriate for this thread. Read the above out loud...


For a while there I thought I responded on the wrong thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (3/8/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> For a while there I thought I responded on the wrong thread


No, I just didn't want to derail the other thread with my dirty mind

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (23/8/20)

If there ever was a perfect vaping chatup line



incredible_hullk said:


> What was your recipe and watts.... been looking for a good cherry @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (29/8/20)

My word @Christos

how could you!
  





Christos said:


> It will “come” to you. Just do what you normally do



original post is here in the *what’s in your hand* thread 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-1131#post-870874

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Getting it going is as easy as just sucking away on it


@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

